# You think your leaders are a worry - You should take a good look at ours.



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2014)

This was aired on an American late night show.
 Every one of the clips is real.
 He really said all of it. 
And much more. 
Even the nodding segment is real. 

He really is the suppository of all wisdom.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Dayum. He makes Obama look smart.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2014)

Good grief, this bloke beggars belief? How did the Australians be fooled by him enough to vote him in as PM?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2014)

Three words, Holly Dolly - the Murdoch press.

The concentration of media power in Australia is a lot tighter than in other countries and the biggest media player is Murdoch. He plays kingmaker and king destroyer to suit his business interests. The campaign against our first female PM was relentless and brutal. People voted against the Labor Party rather than for Tony Abbott. 

He was presented as a jolly good fellow - Rhodes scholar, volunteer fire fighter and lifesaver and sound family man. His weaknesses were completely ignored by all of our mainstream media. Only social media and the fifth estate were sounding warnings. They pointed out his inconsistency, his history as a bully and misogynist and his unwillingness to heed expert advice. He promised to be all things to all people, to reduce the budget deficit but not to cut anything except his pet peeves, the carbon tax and the mining tax. He also promised to uphold Labor's programs in education and disability services while at the same time introducing a Rolls Royce paid parental leave scheme.

He was a very successful Leader of the Opposition because he is a ruthless attack dog and constantly talks in three word slogans but faced with the need to govern, he lacks the necessary skills. He does not have a majority in the Senate but has no negotiating skills. He's a crash through or crash personality but that isn't working. The upshot is that we might be back to the polls early next year if he is unable to get his key legislation passed. 

He has just brought in the most unpopular budget that is full of broken promises, that imposes heavy burdens on lower and middle income voters but leave the tax perks of the top earners untouched. Abbott hasn't been afforded a honeymoon period and is now a most unpopular leader just eight months after assuming office. Already there is talk of who will replace him as leader of his party.

Internationally he is an embarrassment. For example, he is overseas for the D Day Commemorations and his video release on that subject paid a few words of tribute to the men involved then he broke into a sort of campaign speech about domestic issues such as taxes, red tape, trade and investment. It did not go down well. 

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...n-mining-and-carbon-taxes-20140602-39cuy.html

Australia is to chair the next G20 Meeting and we are afraid that he will be a complete embarrassment as soon as he opens his mouth.

He is being widely ridiculed and called a liar, which is ironic because that was his most damning charge against Julia Gillard who was one of the more truthful politicians. Ridicule is a bad sign for his political longevity.


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, he is funmny in that video. Makes you think of Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Misty (Jun 8, 2014)

He does have one thing in common with our President, Dame.....he has big ears.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2014)

Misty, he has many nicknames. One of them is "Wingnut".


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 8, 2014)

Misty said:


> He does have one thing in common with our President, Dame.....he has big ears.




Hopefully those large ears will start flapping soon,like Dumbo,and take these types away from all of us.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 8, 2014)

What utter rubbish Warrigal. 

Abbott has faced a hostile left wing hate media majority (including the ABC) even before the election. Sheer hatred against his wife, daughters and female Chief of Staff has seen puppet defenders of Gillard's so called mysogony claims remain strangely silent, so it must only be recognised by those hypocrites when it affects a Lefty. 

The current leader of the Opposition can only bleat and whine about things but has never uttered a single word how he would fix the mess of his party's doing through promising many policies that were never funded and not agreed to by the then Opposition such as continuing the Gonski reforms on education.

Next you will be telling us that massive debt does not exist, despite financial leaders saying it does, or it is GOOD for the country paying Billion$ of borrowed money just to pay the interest. 

Sadly at the election many other ill-informed people turned away from both parties and voted for a human blimp that will drag the country down to his level in the gutter.

Interesting to note how Labor folk don't mind how much public money they squander -- Former golden boy Kevin Rudd has engaged 2 Barristers on Legal Aid (paid for by you and I) not only for when he appears but for the entire duration of the ICAC enquiry. Similarly Julia Gillard has engaged a legal team also at public cost


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2014)

ICAC? Or Royal Commission?

Now about that debt. These are official figure showing our net debt as well as the net debt of Canada, the UK and the USA.
We are the blue line. Where's the problem?

To determine whether Australia’s fiscal balance presents a concern, it is useful to compare it with other countries. The International Monetary Fund (IMF) publishes data on various countries’ structural budget balances, which adjust budget balances for temporary or one-off factors beyond the economic cycle. As illustrated in the structural budget balances chart, although Australia’s fiscal balance fell to a low in the context of the GFC, its structural budget balance is reasonable compared to other advanced economies.

*Net debt*





Source: International Monetary Fund, _World Economic Outlook Database_, April 2013.

Link: http://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parliam...tary_Library/pubs/BriefingBook44p/AustGovDebt


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for the information Warrigal, I'm learning something every day. I have tbh and say I've never really given the politicians of Australia more than a passing thought, but today I've made it a mission to find out more about this man and his policies....and passed it to many here in the UK who are equally astounded.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2014)

The poor dear can't take a trick right now.


----------



## mellow (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree with you Murphy, utter rubbish. I voted for Abbott and so did the majority, that's why it was a landslide, we chucked out the Labor/Green loonies and put in the conservatives who have been around he block before and made Australia the great country it is today.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

> so did the majority


He won the majority of seats in the Reps but not the majority of first preferences. Still, he did win more than Labor did if you add in the National Party and the other coalition  manifestations. Altogether, they got 45.55% of the primary votes. A bit short of a majority.
.

These are the official results from http://results.aec.gov.au/17496/Website/HouseStateFirstPrefsByParty-17496-NAT.htm


PartyVotesPercentage %Swing %Australian Labor Party4,311,36533.38-4.61Liberal4,134,86532.02+1.56Liberal National Party1,152,2178.92-0.20The Nationals554,2684.29+0.56Country Liberals (NT)41,4680.32+0.01

First Preferences
Enrolment: 14,723,385   Turnout: 93.23%


----------



## mellow (Jun 9, 2014)

At the election last September, Abbott won 90 seats out of 150, Labor won 55, the Greens, PUP and Katter each got 1 each and there were 2 independents. You obviously have an anti-Abbott agenda, that's fine, I have an anti-Labor/Green agenda, I guess we must agree to disagree.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, I do have an anti-Abbott agenda, no surprise there, but nevertheless, *none* of the major parties won a majority of the first preference votes in 2013. Government these days depends on two things - how the boundaries are drawn and the distribution of preferences. It also matters how many candidates from different parties present themselves in each electorate. 

I find Anthony Green is the best source of information on how these things work. He is not at all partisan and just analyses the numbers and explains the intricacies http://blogs.abc.net.au/antonygreen/federal_politics_and_governments/


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2014)

Tony Abbott is in Houston today.  ... caused a big traffic jam during rush hour last night .. .. 
(of course whenever dignitaries are here for appearances, they shut the freeways down)


http://asiasociety.org/texas/austra...-houston-appearance-asia-society-texas-center


"Coming directly from a Washington, D.C. visit with President Barack Obama, Prime Minister Abbott will speak at an intimate dinner hosted by the Asia Society Texas Center and sponsored by Chevron. The remarks will focus on his perspective on U.S.-Australia relations and his country’s role in Asia.
Also attending the dinner will be an extensive delegation from Australia including Minister for Trade and Investment, The Hon *Andrew Robb* AO MP as well as the Ambassador of Australia to the United States, The Hon *Kim Beazley* AC.
The trip to Houston will be the Prime Minister’s first visit to the United States since he took office in 2013."


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2014)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> whenever dignitaries are here for appearances, they shut the freeways down



We only do that for the POTUS. Everyone else just gets a police escort.
Tony would have been happy to arrive in a fire truck as long as he was allowed to drive and operate the siren.


----------

